# New TWM Performance Nissan short shifters



## TWM Performance (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Some of you may be familiar with us already but I wanted to stop by and say hello. For those who haven't heard of us TWM Performance is located in Quebec, Canada and has been in operation for approximately 3 years. We manufacture the highest quality short shift kits and weighted shift knobs for a wide variety of sport compacts.

We're very happy to announce that we have just released new short throw shifters for the 95-99 Maxima, 91-01 Sentra, 93-97 Altima, 95-98 200SX and 91-01 G20 which are all now available for sale from our website www.twmperformance.com. CNC machined from high strength steel and coated with our deep black, corrosion resistant finish (similar to the look of a high quality firearm), these shifters reduce the throw by approximately 40% and knob height by 2.5".

Also, to create the smoothest shift possible we have replaced the nylon bushings at the lower pivot point of the shifter with industrial grade, rubber sealed bearings. To avoid bearing distortion due to overtightening during installation we have also added an inner brace bushing which ensures the bearings will spin freely for the life of the vehicle.

A full installation manual is included with each kit as well as 2 TWM Performance decals, and, as with all of our parts, the shifters are covered by a lifetime warranty.

All shifters are also available with one of our weighted shift knobs. These knobs are are THE most functional available anywhere. When other knobs only look good, TWM weighted shift knobs act as a counterweight during shifting and DRASTICALLY improve the smoothness and crispness of every shift. 

Thanks very much and feel free to contact me anytime if you have any questions or comments, [email protected].

Karel Wegert
TWM Performance
www.twmperformance.com


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

has a mod not seen this yet?


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> has a mod not seen this yet?


yes, its fine for now...we'll be moving the post. But for now its here, they are a paying advertiser.

Glad to know the forums are so well moderated


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

SR20AL said:


> yes, its fine for now...we'll be moving the post. But for now its here, they are a paying advertiser.
> 
> Glad to know the forums are so well moderated


just gotta make sure people arent trying to get away with anything


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

anybody try these shifters, they look really good (not just asthetically)


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Use code NSNTWM, it will give a 10% discount on short shifters for the Maxima/Altima/Sentra.


----------

